# will he ever want to bond?



## cat227 (Jul 14, 2018)

Hello all..... I have a beautiful little budgie named Tido. I believe he is approximately 11 months old. I got him in the middle of July so it has been three months. He will jump on my finger, however he does not like to stay there. If I walk over to him he will fly away usually. He does not play with any of his toys at all. his cage is open all day when I’m home and he flies about and lands on the tree full of food and toys that he has. However he has not once played with any of the toys. I have two or three of them out at a time and have tried rotating them thinking he just didn’t like them. Most of the time he prefers to sit in his cage. I find it so odd he does not like interaction as I have had budgies all my life and they have been so very social. He chirps, flies, and girbbles a lot. He does not feather pluck and is definitely not sick. he seems happy & content but just seems he prefers to be alone. I really want him to bond with me, but I also dont want him lonely. Do you think I should just give it more time? Or do you think I should get him another budgie so he has companionship? My birds in the past have always just flown right over to me and always talked and talked and talked. This little guy is very different but I love him so much and I’m hoping he comes around and wants to interact with me. Any thoughts?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Some budgies take longer to bond than others. 
It's also true that some budgies just prefer the company of other budgies over that of a human companion.

It sounds as though your little fellow may not know how to play with his toys. 
I'd suggest you play with them to show him how. Ring the bells and make excited noises when you do so. Spin the wheels on rotating toys, etc.

If, after another few weeks, you don't notice any difference in his behavior, you may want to consider getting him a same species male friend.
Please remember to quarantine the new bird.

There are many things to take into consideration before getting another bird.

Do you really want another pet?

1. If you decide to get another budgie in the future, please be sure to observe quarantine for the new budgie.

Quarantine means housing the new bird in a different cage in a different room than the current bird (as far away from the room the current bird is in as possible) for a period of 35-45 days.

Budgies mask symptoms when they are ill. Symptoms may not show up for over two weeks. 
Often you will not even realize your bird is not well. Many budgie illnesses are airborne which is why you need to quarantine your new bird in a completely different room.

It is also a good idea to always take a new budgie in to see an Avian Vet for a "well-birdie" check-up. This allows you to develop a good relationship with the vet and the vet can establish a baseline for your bird in case of any future illnesses or injuries.

Distinction between an Avian Vet and a Vet that "Will See Birds"

2. Introducing the new bird to the current bird

Introducing two birds

3. Flock Dynamics
Flock Dynamics

Your Harmonious Flock

4. Where do you plan to get the new bird?

Why buy from an reputable breeder rather than a big box pet store

5. Vet Expense and Housing
Do you have the time, finances, etc to devote to another bird?

Are you ready, willing and able to house the new budgie separately on a permanent basis if it does not get along with your current bird after quarantine? 

Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense

*


----------



## cat227 (Jul 14, 2018)

Thank you..... I have tried playing with his toys many many times. I’ve read on this forum to try that. It just seems odd that he has zero interest in anything. the ONLY thing he likes is his cuttlebone. I see him nite on that from time to time. I work most of my time from home, so I always talk to him and let him jump up in my finger but that’s it so far lol


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

As Deborah has said, some budgies aren’t interested in bonding with a human. Some have more of that potential, while others have a different sort of personality. 

Good advice given. It’s not a decision to be taken lightly to get another animal, no matter how small. If after reading, you decide it’s best to go ahead and get another, a male would be a great choice. Males can become the best of friends. If a newcomer is going into your existing cage, it’s best to “rearrange the furniture” for the best chance of Tido accepting a new budgie.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*From what you are saying in your second post it sounds as though Tido would probably enjoy having a same species friend.
If you do decide to get another budgie, I'd definitely suggest getting another male. 
Best wishes*


----------



## cat227 (Jul 14, 2018)

I was just reading “the solo budgie experience “in the link “flock dynamics”. It seems to describe my beautiful little Tido perfectly. So I have had him approximately three months. Is that long enough to know if he is the type that has too much anxiety to bond with his human owner? Should I give it more time & if so how long? I’m just not quite sure when to make that determination if he needs a little friend.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Three months is a reasonable amount of time.
Since Tido doesn't seem to have any interest in interacting with you deciding to get a little friend for him my be best.

Remember the new bird will need to be quarantined for about 45 days.

During that time you can continue to interact with Tido one-on-one and can work on bonding with the new bird individually as well.

Best wishes*


----------



## Birdmanca (Jan 24, 2008)

Since he will get on your finger, there is hope for you having a better relationship with Tide. He appears as he is just not a real friendly type of budgie. Perhaps it will improve over time. Slowly try new things with the bird. Nothing to lose doing it.


----------



## cat227 (Jul 14, 2018)

Thank you.... His cage is in the same room as my office, desk area so I talk to him and he jumps on my finger often. He just seems so very leary of everything. Still won’t pkay with any toys. nothing. only cuttlebone. but he chirps and bobs his head up and down sometimes. he sounds like he’s trying to talk. just wish he wasn’t so skiddish.


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

It’s hard to say since we aren’t able to observe exactly what you mean by “skittish” and leary of things. But birds, especially small species, definitely can be seen that way in comparison to some other animals. I wonder if what you’re seeing is just the normal way a small prey animal reacts to it’s surroundings compared to non-prey type of pets? 

Since Tido jumps onto your finger, he’s definitely more “tame” than many budgies.


----------



## cat227 (Jul 14, 2018)

hi Ravensgrey. I’ve had budgies in the past and compared to them, Tido seems so afraid of everything. if you walk by him he gets startled. if you go over to him when he’s out on his tree he will jump away, if I put my hand to touch a toy he will fly away. he’s never just flown over to me either.


----------



## cat227 (Jul 14, 2018)

well Tido has a beautiful new friend and he’s like a different bird. He is so happy, he now plays with his toys, and the two of them are in separable. They fly around together they chirping kids and play with toys it is such a joy to watch them!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I'm glad to hear Tido is so happy.

Best practices indicate quarantining a new bird as was recommended in my earlier posts in this thread. 
Hopefully, the new bird (name?) will be healthy and you won't have any problems.*


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Congratulations! I’m glad Tido is happy with his new friend. Best wishes . I like your playstand too .


----------

